# Atelier-A (France)



## Nireyna (Jun 22, 2008)

These cosmetic line mostly use in Europe. It is perfect for me and i prefer work with it but it is difficult buy it in USA

Here problems cause they don`t write numbers or name of shadows ((( 

1. White matt




2. White with sparkles, very bright white




3. Natural light beige




4. Midtone beige, great for crease color




5. Brown




6. Light beige-pink color, looks natural




7. Peach, perfect for cheeks and lips




8. Brigh orange




9. Greish puprle




10. Black




Here web page where you can find products
Atelier Maquillage - Products


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 22, 2008)

1. Light iridescent white - FS 55* (Paris-Berlin - Yeux : Paris Berlin maquillage professionnel )




2. Apple green matte - 91 (Make Up For Ever - EYE SHADOW - Refill - Eye shadows - Products Catalog - Make Up For Ever Professional )




3. Iridescent fluorescent green - 149 (Make Up For Ever - EYE SHADOW - Refill - Eye shadows - Products Catalog - Make Up For Ever Professional )




4. Dark green with little shimmer




5. Lilac




6. Slate grey matte - 33 (Make Up For Ever - EYE SHADOW - Refill - Eye shadows - Products Catalog - Make Up For Ever Professional )




7. Dark turquise




8. Light blue




9. Blue




10. Dark blue with sparkles


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 22, 2008)

1. Very light yellow




2. Light yellow matt color




3. Warm yellow




4. Lemony, vibrant yelllow




5. Orange




6. Very light pink with sparckles




7. Pink with sparkles




8. Pink, perfect for lips and cheeks




9. Fuchia




10. Violet


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 22, 2008)

1. Atelier - Vert Dore T 08








2. Atelier - Tons Chauds №2 T 02


----------



## Nireyna (Jun 22, 2008)

Atelier-A Pearl Powders. You always can see them under eyebrow zone (in my videos)

From left to right (Up then Down, on 1-st picture) - Violet (PP 16), Vert (PP 07), Sparkle Sable Or (SP 24), Blanc Turquoise (PP 00), Extra Bright (PP 24), Blanc Or (PP 04), Blanc Rose (PP 05), Blanc Blen (PP 02)


----------

